# melamine cage



## bfb345 (Feb 18, 2013)

Just wondering if i build my cage out of melamine should i seal the corners and edges with silicone just in case or is it an unnecessary measure


----------



## Dubya (Feb 18, 2013)

bfb345 said:


> Just wondering if i build my cage out of melamine should i seal the corners and edges with silicone just in case or is it an unnecessary measure



You can buy a roll of the plastic coating on the melamine. You iron it on


----------



## bfb345 (Feb 18, 2013)

Yeah ill see if my friend has anything he owns sentec reptile cages and builds cages for a living out of mostly melamine so im sure he has something thanks dubya


----------



## Orion (Feb 18, 2013)

Tegus require high humidity. I would not use it. It tends to break down after a while and once the moisture gets behind the coating the particle board sucks up the water and ruins the board. Makes for nice looking cages, but I feel the durability may not live up to a Tegus environment and punishment.


----------



## bfb345 (Feb 18, 2013)

yeah thats why i was wondering if i should use silicone because i have heard of people that have awesome cages made out of melamine and it holds the moisture well i think im going to just buy one cause i dont have any time to build one lol


----------



## Dubya (Feb 18, 2013)

I agree with Orion. I do not like melamine for anything. Marine plywood is best, but very expensive. Hardwood ply is a good second choice if you waterproof it.


----------



## Orion (Feb 18, 2013)

I use Oak so I can stain the outside, I run 3 coats of Dry Lok on the inside to keep the humidity in.


----------



## Dubya (Feb 18, 2013)

Orion said:


> I use Oak so I can stain the outside, I run 3 coats of Dry Lok on the inside to keep the humidity in.



Birch ply is good too.


----------

